# National EMS Preparedness Initiative: Zero Hour game



## LucidResq (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone heard of George Washington University's NEMSPI project, and the game they have developed - Zero Hour? 


Zero Hour: America's Medic



> NEMSPI is using Game-Based Learning (also called "Zero Hour") to give responders the opportunity to construct and implement complex strategies within a safe, virtual environment in order to train and exercise for the multifaceted situations encountered in real life. Zero Hour is recognized as a valuable tool in training and exercising personnel in high-risk, "high-stakes" professions because they provide an opportunity to practice and refine essential skills without the life-threatening consequences encountered in the field....
> 
> EMS providers playing the game will be tasked with completing a wide variety of missions based on the National Planning Scenarios and designed to push players' skills to the limit. Both new and experienced EMS providers are likely to find the missions extremely challenging because their complexity mirrors that which is seen in real disasters and large-scale events.
> 
> Players must deal with chaos, panic, large volumes of patients, and needs that far exceed available resources. Each time EMS providers play the game, they'll have different resources to work with, different scene hazards to deal with, different patients to treat, and different resources they can call upon. As EMS providers know all too well, there are no "winners" in a disaster - all you can do is the best you can do with the resources that you have.



Due for release this month.


----------



## marineman (Feb 8, 2009)

That sounds sweet. I'll try to remember to keep up on this, managing MCI's is really breezed over in school due to how rare they are but the magnitude of responsibility when they do occur warrants a little more training.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow. Looks pretty cool! I love first person games.


----------



## exodus (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, that looks awesome, I wanna play!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 9, 2009)

I want it! I want it! I want it! I want it!


----------



## phabib (Feb 10, 2009)

Never heard of it before but that looks great. Hope it's a decent simulation. 

I'll buy that as soon as it's released.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2009)

Feb release... so... 18 days...


----------



## csly27 (Feb 11, 2009)

That sounds awsome will someone send out a reminder when it is released and where it can be purchased. Thanks


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 11, 2009)

It will be available for purchase online only, I believe. I'll keep checking on it and post here again once it's available.


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 18, 2009)

I am downloading it right now. As far as I know, it has been fully released. And for some reason, so far they haven't charged me. I would be happy to pay the fee, though.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks awesome, if it's not too expensive I will definitely buy it and use it. 

Where are you downloading it from? Their website says it's not yet available?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 18, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I am downloading it right now. As far as I know, it has been fully released. And for some reason, so far they haven't charged me. I would be happy to pay the fee, though.



Yea! Where you find it?:glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 18, 2009)

I think here?


http://zerohour.nemspi.org/


----------



## Aidey (Feb 18, 2009)

Strange, when you follow the link in the OP it says the game isn't available yet.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 18, 2009)

Aidey said:


> Strange, when you follow the link in the OP it says the game isn't available yet.



It most definitely is, I'm downloading it now.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I am to, so obviously it is. The main website just says it isn't.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 18, 2009)

1 minute left.


I hated the pre-test.  It had a few ALS questions.  Gah.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 19, 2009)

Thus far I've noticed a few problems with the pre test such as the letters for the questions don't correlate to the questions in the explanation. I picked D for one question, and it told me I was wrong, and the answer was B because the patient started breathing after their airway was opened. However, Patient B was AOx4, and breathing 20 times a min, so the test was a lil confused I think.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 19, 2009)

Gah, this really irks me.

I cant log in to the user account, so I have to go in as guest.  But thing is, if you go in as guest, it doesn't save your progress.


I played for a long time and now it's all lost!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 19, 2009)

Aidey said:


> Thus far I've noticed a few problems with the pre test such as the letters for the questions don't correlate to the questions in the explanation. I picked D for one question, and it told me I was wrong, and the answer was B because the patient started breathing after their airway was opened. However, Patient B was AOx4, and breathing 20 times a min, so the test was a lil confused I think.



We'll probably see updates and fixes 'n such come  out as time goes on.

Right now though, I'm going to go find a download!

btw, anyone know a coupon code?


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I think here?
> 
> 
> http://zerohour.nemspi.org/



Yeah, that was where I downloaded it from.  I found the link to that part of the website on Wikipedia 

Yeah, I have had problems with the login as well.  I have just been playing as guest.  Here is a tip, though.  If you do not want to re-play something, just hit "escape" (or pause) and click "abort role".  It just brings you to the next part.  Is it a pain?  Yes.  But at the moment I don't know of any better way (at least until the login works...)


----------



## Aidey (Feb 19, 2009)

Grrr, I can't get it to install properly


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 19, 2009)

What we need now is add-on missions that are like everyday emergencies... not all of these MCIs.  Yes, I know what the game was made for, but still.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 19, 2009)

There is a program called "Virtual Patient Encounters ALS" which has about 20 different patient scenarios. It's not a bad program, but I have no idea where to get it.


----------



## johnnyreb132 (Feb 20, 2009)

No it doesnt work for vista! :wacko:


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Aug 31, 2009)

*zero hour*

Anyone seen or heard about this game called  Zero Hour: America's Medic? Saw a vid on youtube about it first i heard of it. Any thoughts about it?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 31, 2009)

Search will show a discussion.


----------



## ZeroHour (Oct 10, 2014)

Zero Hour is now available for free from Virtual Heroes.  Check out our press release or go to our website to get the download link for Win 7 PC!

Enjoy!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 11, 2014)

After spending about twenty minutes or so, I finally found what looks like to be the best link to the game: http://www.virtualheroes.biz/ZeroHour/

As always, user beware.


----------



## ZeroHour (Oct 13, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> After spending about twenty minutes or so, I finally found what looks like to be the best link to the game...
> 
> As always, user beware.


 
Chimpie, thanks for the note!  Yes that is the direct page to create an account and download the application.  It is for PC/Windows only, so if you are a Mac user you could try Parallels or Bootcamp but those approaches are not always guaranteed.  There is over 6 hours total of training content in multiple scenarios and modalities and the DHS expected that even seasoned professionals would have to try multiple times to be successful in the more advanced scenarios.


----------



## zyadfares (Jan 1, 2019)

I have zero hour it 1 gig +


----------

